# Nachlaufsteuerung Netzteil



## Own3r (5. August 2010)

Hallo!

Wenn ich mein PC ausschalte, laufen die Lüfter, die ich an Molex angeschlossen habe, nach. Wenn ich jedoch das NT komplett vom Netz trenne, hören die Lüfter nach ca. 5 sek. auf zu drehen. D.h. es handelt sich um einen Kondensator, der sich entläd, jedoch auch gleichzeitig (wenn das NT mit dem Stromnetz verbunden ist) aufläd.

Nun habe ich eine Kaltlichkathode eingebaut (an Molex angeschlossen). jedoch "läuft" diese auch nach, indem sie mit einer niedrigen Spannung betrieben wird und so "glimmt" ca. 1cm der Kaltlichtkathode .

Meine Fragen nun:
1. Ist es bei meinem NT (BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro P7 750W) normal, dass es eine Nachlaufsteuerung gibt?
2. Schadet das "Glimmen" der Kaltklichtkathode?


----------



## docdent (5. August 2010)

Ich kenne zwar Dein NT nicht aus eigener Erfahrung, aber im www findet man bei Deiner Type nichts über eine Lüftersteuerung und Lüfternachlauf an den normalen Molex-(HD, FDD)-Steckern. Meinst Du die 3-poligen kleinen Lüfterstecker? Laut www haben nur diese Stecker bei Deinem NT eine Lüfter-_Regelung_, von _Nachlauf_ steht da nichts, aber das könnte trotzdem eingebaut sein.

Dass bei einer Nachlaufsteuerung der Nachlauf nur dann funktioniert, wenn man das NT an 230V lässt, ist logisch. Wenn Du den Stecker ziehst, hat das NT nur noch Saft für einige Sekunden Lüfterumdrehungen.

Ich kenne Netzteile, Die an den Anschlüssen für die Lüfter (entweder eben die 3poligen oder spezielle markierte Molex-HD-Anschlüsse) einen Nachlauf implementiert haben. Das geht übrigens nicht über einen simplen Kondensator, aber egal. Im Nachlauf-Betrieb könnte auch die Spannung reduziert sein, insofern reicht es für die Kaltkathodenlampe nicht, aber m.E. schadet das ihr nicht.


----------



## Own3r (5. August 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort! 

Alle Lüfter, sowie die Kaltlicktkathode sind an den 4-Pol Molex angeschlossen. Ich denke mal, dass nach dem Ausschalten eine sehr niedrige Spannung anliegt (>5V) und so die Lüfter sich noch langsam drehen und die KK glimmt. Ich denke auch mal, dass das Glimmen der KK nicht schädlich ist, jedoch weiß ich nicht welche Auswirkungen die niedrige Spannung (und die somit nicht komplette "Durchzündung") auf die in der KK enthaltenen Gase hat.

Das wäre mal ein Thema für ein Experiment!


----------



## docdent (5. August 2010)

Also dann ist es eine HD-Molex-Anschluss, an dem das alles hängt? Ist der besonders farblich gekennzeichnet?

Also ich bin kein Experte für Leuchtstoffröhren, aber ich denke nicht, dass ein paar Minuten Unterspannung pro Tag da was ausmachen


----------



## Own3r (5. August 2010)

Ja, es ist ein Molexstecker für HDDs. >Hier ein Bild!<


----------



## docdent (5. August 2010)

Also das ist schon etwas merkwürdig. Nach dem Abschalten müsste an den normalen Molex-Steckern sofort jede Spannung verschwinden. Wie gesagt: Ich kenne Lüfternachlauf an speziell als "Fan" gekennzeichneten und farblich anders markierten Molex-Steckern. Aber Deiner ist ja ein ganz normaler !? Laufen die Lüfter auch nach, wenn man sie an anderen steckern eines anderen Kabelstrangs anschließt?


----------



## Own3r (5. August 2010)

Mein NT hat ein Kabelmanagement und ich habe alle Lüfter sowie die KK an ein Kabel angeschlossen.Ich denke mal das das Nachlaufen der Lüfter völlig normal ist, da an dem Molex Stecker vll. eine Standbyspannung anliegt.


----------



## Lexx (5. August 2010)

betreibe ein netzteil aus der selben serie.

ich denke, der nachlauf liegt nur an den lüfterausgängen des Nt an?
meint zumindest das handbuch und meine erfahrungen zeigen 
das auch. abschalten lässt sie sich nicht.


----------



## docdent (5. August 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Mein NT hat ein Kabelmanagement und ich habe alle Lüfter sowie die KK an ein Kabel angeschlossen.Ich denke mal das das Nachlaufen der Lüfter völlig normal ist, da an dem Molex Stecker vll. eine Standbyspannung anliegt.



Nein, definitiv nicht. Die Molex-Stecker müssen ausgeschaltet spannungsfrei sein. Wie LEXX bereits sagte: Nur die Lufteranschlüsse dürften im Nachlauf Spannung führen. Sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## NCphalon (5. August 2010)

Ich hab den kleinen Bruder (550W) und bei mir beschränkt sich die Nachlaufsteuerung (oder auch ECASO) nur auf den im NT verbauten Lüfter. Allerdings befindet sich nach dem Ausschalten noch Saft in den ElKos. Wenn man den Rechner vom Netz getrennt hat springt er nochmal kurz an wenn man auf den Schalter drückt.


----------



## Own3r (6. August 2010)

Ich habe eine Email an Bequiet gschickt bezüglich des Problems und es kam die Antwort:

Diese Funktion ist völlig normal!


----------

